# Ageneiosus!



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Look at the mouth on this guy.








Got him from George @ Shark Aquarium. Great shipping/packing.


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

That's a beaut!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I have never seen one of those before!







Cool!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er, what is it?!

THAT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

South American Catfish. Its HIGHLY predatory but very peaceful to fish it cannot swallow (which isnt much).


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool...nice shot


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

wow man thats weird but i like it


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. This is definantly the nicest and coolest catfish i have ever owned


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

V. nice,

Is it active? I have a little one that grows in fits and starts ... doesn't do too much but a very cool fish.

carl


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

During the day its very inactive. It wont move at all. Not even an inch. At night it will swim non stop like a shark back and forth from one end to the other looking for "prey" and occasionally sit infront of the powerhead. They like alot of current..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Which species of _Ageneiosus_ is it?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I believe it is A. Brevifilis. There is little to no info on these fish so it is hard to tell. Fishbase classifies brevifilis as invalid and planetcatfish lists it as if it was?!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is what I can find on valid taxonomic names for them...

Ageneiosidae 
Ageneiosus 
- armatus Lacepede, 1805 
- atronasus Eigenmann & Eigenmann, 1888 
- axillaris Gunther, 1864 
- brevifilis Valenciennes, 1840 
- brevis Steindachner, 1882 
- caucanus Steindachner, 1879 
- dawalla Schomburgk, 1849 
- dentatus Kner, 1857 
- freiei Schultz, 1944 
- guianensis Eigenmann, 1912 
- inermis 
- madeirensis Fisher, 1917 
- marmoratus Eigenmann, 1912 
- melanopogon Miranda-Ribeiro, 1917 
- ogilviei Fowler, 1914 
- parnaguensis Steindachner, 1910 
- polystictus Steindachner, 1917 
- porphyreus Cope, 1867 
- rondoni Miranda-Ribeiro, 1914 
- therezine Steindachner, 1909 
- ucayalensis Castelnau, 1855 
- uruguayensis Devincenzi, 1933 
- valenciennesi Bleeker, 1864 
- vittatus Steindachner, 1908


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Cool, thanks! For anyone interested here is the LINK to fishbase which shows "brevifilis" as invalid. Another LINK from planetcatfish forums giving a little info about it being "inermis".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

It's similar in lineage/behavior/size to the shovelnose cats, i presume?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I havent determined its max size yet because of the little info on them. They can range anywhere from 10-20" i believe. The way they swim is amazing. They look similar to hammer head sharks. Very much like Paroon Sharks. Im trying to find a perfect tankmate for it but its hard to choose something that cannot be easily swallowed and not pester the catfish too much. Any ideas?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

it looks creepy


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I have mine in with a small peacock bass and a couple of common wolfish.

carl


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

its eyes....it looks like just a button. It doesnt have whiskers too. But it sure looks amazing!


----------

